# Pm932-pdf Problems



## rherrell (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, my name is Rick. I introduced myself a few months ago when I joined but this is my first post.

I just received my new PM932-PDF mill and I have a couple problems.

First, I can't get my R8 collets to fit, the Chinese pos ones that came with it fit but mine don't. I can't seem to find a drawing of the keyway slot anywhere, I want to check that first to see if my collets are too small or if the pin in the spindle is too big.

Second, I can't get the FINE FEED function to work. I tried following the chinglish directions that came with it but all it does is spin freely, I can't get it to engage so I can feed a thou at a time.

Before I call Matt or tear the gearbox apart I was hoping for some insight from you guys.

THANKS and now that I have my mill I won't be a stranger!!!


----------



## rherrell (May 10, 2015)

rherrell said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Rick. I introduced myself a few months ago when I joined but this is my first post.
> 
> I just received my new PM932-PDF mill and I have a couple problems.
> 
> ...






OKAY...I solved one of the problems!!!  First let me say that the COPIER printed, high dollar instruction manual is USELESS! Matt needs to write these in ENGLISH himself and not rely on Chinese English language scholars.

After doing the exact opposite of what the instructions said I got the fine feed working, it works great...no problem.

I still have the collet problem and will be taking some measurements to see if the problem is with my collets, but I suspect not.


----------



## mksj (May 10, 2015)

Had a similar problem with R-8 collets not fitting, pretty common problem with this level of mills. I assume that the issue is the collet only fits part way up the spindle and then hits the R-8 guide pin. In my Chinese mill, the guide pin was too tall. I would remove it and check that your collets fit without it. You can then check the diameter of the pin and make sure it is slightly under the slot size, and/or file the tip down until the collets fit. I had to do the latter. Some people completely remove it.

I do not have this mill, but most likely there is some engagement for the PDF. If engaged it would prevent you from using the manual fine down feed, so check the manual or give a call to QMT.


----------



## johnnyc14 (May 10, 2015)

I have had a PM932PDF for a year or so now. I had the same frustrations that you are describing with the instructions and the collet taper alignment pin. Some members responded that I should remove the pin as it serves no purpose other than to keep the collet from turning while the drawbar is being tightened. I removed mine the first day of use and it has not caused any problems. I removed the cap on the bottom of the quill by inserting a small brass punch in one of the holes and tapping it counter clockwise to loosen the threaded cap. The pin has a slot cut in it that allows you to remove it with a flat blade screw driver.


----------



## darkzero (May 10, 2015)

The R8 "pin" should be the same as on the PM-45. It's just a dogpoint set screw that's locked in place with another set screw behind it. This is a common issue with Asian import mills, more less though. Although I did not have the fitment issue with any of my R8 collets & tooling, I removed the R8 pin as well & I couldn't be happier without it. If can easily be adjusted though if you want to keep it & turn down the dog point if it's too large in diameter.

Looks like you got the fine feed figured out but the fine feed is engaged the same way as the power down feed would be except you leave the power feed knob off.

It's pretty much the same for all Asian import machinery, the manuals aren't detailed. Genuine Rong Fu manuals are the same too. Grizzly has the best documentation but they spend the time & money to rewrite them. Doesn't bother me though, I don't really care.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 10, 2015)

I had the same issue on my PM935 knee mill...
And the solution was the same.

Remove the ring from the bottom of the spindle (I made a spindle wrench)... and there is a set screw... which locks another set screw below it.  
I removed the outer set screw, backed out the inner set screw one turn, and put the outer set screw back in.  No issues with any R-8 collet fitting since.  

Some folks remove it completely... that is fine.  I left mine in, and it is fine also.


----------



## rherrell (May 11, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> I had the same issue on my PM935 knee mill...
> And the solution was the same.
> 
> Remove the ring from the bottom of the spindle (I made a spindle wrench)... and there is a set screw... which locks another set screw below it.
> ...




THANK YOU, I knew I came to the right place!!!!

I'm also getting a new drawbar, that little pin that holds the nut came loose about the third time I tightened it.
I ordered one of the USA made ones from Enco, it's a little long but I can make a bushing that fits on top of the spindle to take up the space.

Again, THANK YOU.... time to remove a collet key!


----------



## coolidge (May 11, 2015)

Tip: Grizzly has about the best manuals available and you can download them from their site. Its very likely that Grizzly sells the same mill you have built in the same factory with the same parts.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 12, 2015)

Guys, I have a manual for that machine, it is attached here. 

 But yeah all you have to do it back that pin out, I do recommend to remove it completely though, I have had face mills and things spin in R8 tapers before in various machines, and that is no fun, I assure you that. That pin is not a key to hold it from spinning, the taper does that.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 12, 2015)

rherrell said:


> I ordered one of the USA made ones from Enco, it's a little long but I can make a bushing that fits on top of the spindle to take up the space.


Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a lathe!  You can part the end to make it the right length, and put some new threads on it...

It is a disease, really.  I need to replace the shims that control valve clearance on my car... my first thought was "hey if I had a surface grinder I could make my own clearance discs that were exactly the right height...." followed by a quick look at the available manual surface grinders new and used....


----------



## richard_rex (May 14, 2015)

rherrell said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Rick. I introduced myself a few months ago when I joined but this is my first post.
> 
> I just received my new PM932-PDF mill and I have a couple problems.
> 
> ...



Rick: There is a new manual, in English, which should answer any questions you might have on this mill, including a full discussion on the gearbox. Email me at rmxv@verizon.net and I will send you a pdf.
Richard Rex


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 16, 2015)

Great job on the manual, Matt!


----------



## rherrell (May 18, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Guys, I have a manual for that machine, it is attached here.
> 
> But yeah all you have to do it back that pin out, I do recommend to remove it completely though, I have had face mills and things spin in R8 tapers before in various machines, and that is no fun, I assure you that. That pin is not a key to hold it from spinning, the taper does that.





qualitymachinetools said:


> Guys, I have a manual for that machine, it is attached here.
> 
> But yeah all you have to do it back that pin out, I do recommend to remove it completely though, I have had face mills and things spin in R8 tapers before in various machines, and that is no fun, I assure you that. That pin is not a key to hold it from spinning, the taper does that.



I appreciate that Matt but my machine has a different power down feed handle and gearbox than that one, everything else is pretty much the same though. 
 I  also don't have a depth stop like the one in the manual, all the mounting holes are there but they didn't include it.


----------



## Railin93 (Nov 23, 2017)

Not trying to dredge up an old thread but many people seem to have had the same issue with the alignment pin that i am...i did get the set screw out but i can not get to the pin itself...the hole is too far up to fit a flat head drive...please help me guys!!!


----------



## rherrell (Nov 24, 2017)

It looks like it's in a little too far, can you get a pair of needle nose on it from the inside and try and twist it out a little so a screwdriver will work?


----------



## Railin93 (Nov 24, 2017)

I got it last night...had to use an eyeglass screwdriver to get to it but its good now...also found out my drawbar is bowed a little...fixed that for the most part as well


----------

